# cloudy tank water



## wendex (May 24, 2008)

Hi - about 3 weeks ago I changed one of the 3 pads in my fluval filter (rinsing it first as instructed) and all was fine a week later my partner put the next filter pad in but didn't rinse it! since then we've had really cloudy tank water which didn't clear. I did the weekly 20% water change and when it didn't clear twigged that he hadn't rinsed the pad - so I took both pads out (as I couldn't determin which had been rinsed) and rinsed them both thoroughly and did another 30% water change. But my tank water is still cloudy??? 

We have a high number of trumpet snails now (starting with 2!) and 3/4 of substrate is sand rest gravel - could the high population be causing the water to stay cloudy? 

63l (UK) tank 60 cm long, 35cm high, 30cm wide 

plastic plants, bogwood, plumbers plastic pipes and 2 grass like real plants (not sure what they're called but they're taking root all over the tank and thriving)

5 cardinals, 2 dwarf honey gourmis, 6 cory julies, 3 cherry barbs, 3 cherry shrimp, 3 ponoccio shimp - (LOTS of trumpet snails) all fish are brightly coloured, active, eating and look healthy so they don't seem to be at all effected by the water - but I'm sure if it's not sorted they'll probably suffer as a result. :-(

Hoping you can come to my rescue - yet again! and help me solve the problem
Thanks Wendy


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

so how long has it been cloudy?


----------



## wendex (May 24, 2008)

2 1/2 weeks now. About 4 days ago both pads were rinsed and water changed (2 previous water changes to try clear problem b4 realising it might be due to pad not being rinsed) so I'm guessing the snails can't be the problem - but we will be getting rid of most of them soon- hopefully rehome them.


----------



## wendex (May 24, 2008)

Not sure if it'll help but this is a pic of tank - there is no background - just a green painted wall behind.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
have you just changed substrate ?


----------



## wendex (May 24, 2008)

hi Willow 

No I changed it in 3 stages weeks ago. Can't remember exactly how long now but I could check my previous posts cos I asking advice for the best way to go about it. (Regretting getting such a pale coloured sand now 
 but it'll have to stay for the time being) When I did put the sand in it did cloud the water for a while but overnight it settled and was clear so I'm thinking it can't be that, but then with all the trumpets maybe it's getting stired a lot now.

I think I'll just keep part changing the water every few days and hopefully it'll clear - I'm pretty sure it must be the dust/stuff on the unrinsed filter still in the water. Having such a high population in the tank now I prob. should start partially changing the water 2 times a week now anyways. 

Just an aside - there have been what looks like clear jelly egg sacks with little black specks on the real plants -would this be shrimp eggs or fish eggs? They don't stay long so i'm guessing they get eaten b4 hatching whatever they are. I'm not in a position to have babies in the tank anyway since i haven't been able to get another tank yet but i'm just interested to know.


----------



## wendex (May 24, 2008)

Just ticking email notification doh always forget!!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
sorry i didn't read the post properly.
hmm well it could be from the pads,however i would have thought that,the
filter pads would have caught the bits by now.
i can't see that the snails would cause it either,
the eggs sound like snails.
would it be possible for you to try and fix some filter wool in a pair of pantyhose
to the filter,and see if this helps ?


----------



## wendex (May 24, 2008)

Yeah i'd have to go get the panyhose specially for it since I don't have any (shocker for a woman I know ) The thin middle pad does need changing soon as well. Thanks for your input Willow - can always rely on ur advice  Gonna do another water change today, I could be imagining it but the water does seem to be clearing now - maybe i just didn't give the rinsed filter pads long enough to do their job. 

Feel a bit bad that I only log in when I'm having problems - have to try and be a better fishy forum member lol


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

glad i could help.
and as for comming here for help..............what are freinds for. :-D
hope the water change helps,
let me know how you get on.


----------



## wendex (May 24, 2008)

Hi - I did a big 50% water change and cleared the tank of a lot of snails and a couple of day later the water is much clearer - might have bean a combination of huge snail population - due largely to over feeding i think (which i'm real bad at doing - they always look hungry!) and the pad not being rinsed. Most of the fish don't seem to have been affected at all but i have noticed the cories are coming out more and seem much happier :-D Just charging the camera batteries to get a few pics later tonight - can't wait til water is totally clear cos it's nice to see my cories out and about again - well pleased ;-)


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hay,great news.
i've just finished a water change this evening.water looks better
don't know why,but the tannis seemed to leech at little more latley.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

did you boil/soak your DW before adding it to the tank?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

me ?
nope.i never do.i don't mind the tannis when it's not dark,just sometimes
i think it makes me tank look dirty.


----------



## wendex (May 24, 2008)

Ok - I feel a bit stupid! Did a water test last night and the ammonia was still 0 but the nitrites were up slightly between 0 and 0.25 and my nitrates were really high 35ish! even though I do regular water changes. 

It then occurred to me maybe I wasn't cleaning the gravel well enough cos I only really clean the surface and sure enough when I put the tube right down into the gravel to the bottom the water that came out was almost black!!!!! and I ended up doing about a 40% water change.

The difference in my cories behaviour today is pretty amazing they have been out and about all day pretty much swimming around just like they use to (I've really missed seeing them) - I thought they just liked the new tunnels I put in & that was why they were hiding but obviously the bad water quality was affecting them  and could also have been responsible for the cloudy water maybe. 

I'm going to do another test tonight but judging by the cories behaviour it's looking good today. 

You live and learn I suppose.


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi I was reading your post. It is always a good idea to reuse the exsiting filter pad by cutting out the pad and putting it infront of the new filter pad This depends on your filter pads.It has good beneficial biological activity on the old filter pad. But do not rinse it. The new filter pad should only be rinsed in treated water in a bucket. You do not want city water on those pads because of chlorine and cloramine. I have a canister filter that has 4 pads in it. I have a 55. gal tank but have a filter system for a 75 gal tank. I was told that a bigger filter system is better for the tank. I put new pads in the back and move the old ones in the back into the front. This way you don't get rid of the beneficial colony in the filter. This will keep your tank water clear. I also use this stuff called Cycle once a week in all my tank or you can use this stuff By Tetra called EasyBalance keeps aquarium water biologically balanced for up to 6 months. Good Luck on your tank. I hope this helps your water in your tank.


----------



## wendex (May 24, 2008)

Thankyou Eileen for advice with filter pad changing - unfortunately I've already changed all three filter pads now over a period of 2 months. When I rinse the filter pads I usually do them one at a time 2 weeks between each and I have been rinsing them in the water I remove from the tank. But I'm learning new things all the time, really thankful to one post which gave a guide to how to syphon the water without sucking on the pipe to get the water flowing!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aww now come on you can't beat a mouthfull of fishie water,
you're a fish keeper.it comes with the job.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yummy fish water! lol


----------



## wendex (May 24, 2008)

Well if I own up and I'm honest I never actually did it - got my hubby to do it cos he really didn't mind in the slightest and it was a bit like a wine tasting session for him :lol:

Mind some of the beer he drinks I suspect he might had a liking for tank water?! But he did seem pleased he didn't have to help clean the tank anymore.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I Still use a small hand held gravel vac to siphon water from 10 gal quarantine but use python and or pond pump with section of garden hose for simple water changes when vaccuming is not needed (not overfeeding) I really don't mind the occasional mouthful of tank water,, It's those damn trumpet snails that get caught up that don't go down so well. I sometimes wonder if i don't have a whole passel of em growing in my belley.:shock:


----------



## wendex (May 24, 2008)

Yeah the trumpets going up the tube are a real pain! But you don't need to do the tank water tasting thing you know. You fill the tube hold it up til the water runs out and put your finger over the end to stop it then fill the tube again keep it submerged and take your finger off and it runs out. But then you prob. already know this :O)


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I love the taste of tank water in the morning!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

lol.

if you do it right you can clearly see the water coming before it hits your lips. i guess theres nothing wrong with alittle detritus breath. :wink:


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

one of the reasons why i love the fact that i've got a clear tube,
i can see what's on it's way. lol
have to say i don't care much for the taste of melafix.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Melafix and detritus, what a yummy combination!


----------



## wendex (May 24, 2008)

yay! water beautifully clear after water change last night, but nitrite readings still up a little and nitrates still high at about 30 but I'm hoping it'll be ok when I test the water tonight. I'm really cutting down on the amount I'm feeding the little guys cos I think with the live food they get is what's sending the nitrates sky high! Just the two small feeds a day - see how it goes. Fingers crossed!!!


----------

